# Maia 8/28/08 - picture heavy!!



## JustDressageIt (Oct 4, 2007)

Rich came out to the barn with me to say his possible goodbyes to Maia, and took some amazing pictures!


----------



## Supermane (Sep 23, 2007)

Aw, they are lovely. She is truly an amazing horse.


----------



## Kiki (Feb 7, 2007)

Awwwwww she's lovely. Great chestnut colour!!!


----------



## moomoo (Feb 21, 2007)

aww, bless  she is so cute, and that is the straightest stripe I have ever seen :lol:

 The empty saddle...


----------



## mudypony (Jan 30, 2008)

Maia is so georgous!!! You have done such an amazing job with her.

Also, I love her saddle pads! They match her coat perfectly!


----------



## Dvine (Aug 26, 2008)

Maia is beautiful! I love her color and she has a nice sweet eye =]


----------



## ArabianAmor (Aug 20, 2008)

You picked the perfect time for pictures! The lighting is beautiful! At least now you will always have good memories of her with some great pictures!!


----------



## PoptartShop (Jul 25, 2010)

Aww, you guys look great! I agree, you guys have worked together well!  
She's gorgeous, love the pics!


----------



## FGRanch (Feb 9, 2008)

Allie those pictures are great! She is a very pretty mare. Any luck finding your next show prospect?


----------



## Jubilee Rose (May 28, 2008)

Wow, what wonderful pictures.  She looks sooo lovely. So are you selling her then??


----------



## Sara (Jul 6, 2007)

Nice photos!


----------



## JustDressageIt (Oct 4, 2007)

Supermane - thank you! She is a very special horse. 

Kiki - thanks! She's actually classified as a "red dun" but of course you can't tell that from those pictures 

moomoo - I know.. the empty saddle is kind of symbolic, although I hadn't thought of that till you mentioned it 

mudypony - thanks! And the matchy-matchy was unintentional, believe it or not! The compliments mean a lot coming from you though!

Dvine - yes, she does have a sweet eye, doesn't she?

ArabainAmor - It was PERFECT! I couldn't believe it!! Yes, I have about 700 or so pictures of her to keep good memories (believe it or not.. I'm NOT exaggerating!) 

Poptart - thanks  That put a smile on my face

FGR - Thanks!!  No luck yet, mind I'm not putting all my eggs in one basket either 

Jubilee - she's conditionally sold at the moment, D-day is on Sunday 

Sara - thanks!!


----------



## SonnyWimps (Feb 22, 2008)

Maia is soooooo beautiful. It'll be sad not reading updates on her and seeing photos


----------



## omgpink (Aug 16, 2008)

She is gorgeous! I love those pics.


----------



## Light Bright (Aug 28, 2008)

Such a stunning horse :] The pictures are great, a wonderful memory for you I'm sure.


----------



## Gingerrrrr (Feb 12, 2008)

shes very pretty


----------



## ArabianAmor (Aug 20, 2008)

> ArabainAmor - It was PERFECT! I couldn't believe it!! Yes, I have about 700 or so pictures of her to keep good memories (believe it or not.. I'm NOT exaggerating!)


Hahaha I'm sure you do!! Thats great... Sure your still going to miss her though


----------



## my2geldings (Feb 18, 2008)

Murphy's law always seems to work out that you get the best picsof a particular horse when you are in the middle of selling it. Cute photos. Good luck on the new horse hunt


----------



## JustDressageIt (Oct 4, 2007)

Well turns out she might not be going anywhere for a while - the prospective new owners got all freaked out by her slight back pain and have blown it all out of proportion, they seem to think she has SI joint problems - all because they searched her symptoms on Google!! They're newbie owners, they don't know much, what the heck!?!


----------



## my2geldings (Feb 18, 2008)

Maybe it's a good thing it's turned out this way. I would question my horse going there. Wait until she is sound and get them to vet check her. Put their special mind at ease?


----------



## ArabianAmor (Aug 20, 2008)

I agree with My2Geldings... Best of luck!!


----------



## JustDressageIt (Oct 4, 2007)

Yes, I said all the way through this that if it's meant to happen, it will happen.
It was funny actually, as soon as the lady told me she didn't think it was a good idea to come out and see her this week, and that she's not sure if she wants to proceed, my phone cut out, and wouldn't turn back on until I got home. (I was at the barn at the time)
I'm not "one of those" but maybe it was a sign??


----------



## librahorse94 (May 7, 2008)

Very pretty. I love the pictures. the sun is perfect. you two look cute together.


----------

